# my CUPS is out of date, how do I update it?



## zynizen (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a post about super delay in printing after 10.5.2 update, well, since 10.5.3 apple solved this issue, and now my macbook pro prints perfectly fine over wifi to the airport connected samsung clp-300.

the problem is my iMac. The CUPS version is 1.1.? and on my Macbook Pro it says v.1.3.7 after I printed a test page. (this is the latest stable release)

How do I update this on my iMac? I checked with cups.org and I don't feel comfortable enough updating via command line.

thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 10, 2008)

Apple takes care of updating CUPS in Mac OS X, so unless you're a developer or absolutely have a need for bleeding-edge versions, I would recommend letting Apple update it when they get to it.

Is your iMac running a different version of Mac OS X than your MacBook Pro?


----------



## zynizen (Jun 10, 2008)

That's the problem. Both iMac and Macbook Pro are running 10.5.3, basically same installed applications, all the latest apple updates have been installed.

iMac reports CUPS v1.1.x - not working
Macbook Pro reports CUPS v1.3.7 - working

something went wrong somewhere.. I need to update it manually.  thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 10, 2008)

Try re-applying the Mac OS X 10.5.3 Combo update to the iMac and see if that helps.

What kind of iMac is it?  Is it a newer Intel-based iMac, or a PowerPC-based iMac?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2008)

I found this blog and it has a CUPS 1.3.7 Universal download you might would want to check that out to be adventurous.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 11, 2008)

zynizen said:


> ....
> 
> the problem is my iMac. The CUPS version is 1.1.? and on my Macbook Pro it says v.1.3.7 after I printed a test page. (this is the latest stable release)
> 
> ....


Do you have a real problem or are you just freaking-out over version numbers? 

I ask this because *CUPS* is an integral part of MacOS X and not a separate installation.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 11, 2008)

While CUPS is available as a separate download for Unix/Linux/Windows, it's not officially available as a separate download for Mac OS X as MisterMe stated.

It is strange though that while both are running 10.5.3, one of these Macs is still showing an older version.  Give ElDiabloConCaca's suggestion a try and see if that resolves it.  To be honest, I don't even see why the version would matter based on the processor in the Mac.


----------



## zynizen (Jun 19, 2008)

So what should I do? I need to print, and now everytime Apple's Airport Utility updates, it wipes my printer from the list of printers in the Utility.

I have to restart the airport frequently just to get my macbook pro to print now. When I do that, it prints instantaneously.

With as little administrative effort as possible, I need to update the CUPS on my iMac to the latest version because apple updates don't do a thing. When I do a disk repair permissions, it doesn't do anything either.

I appreciate the help. thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 19, 2008)

zynizen said:


> So what should I do? I need to print, and now everytime Apple's Airport Utility updates, it wipes my printer from the list of printers in the Utility.
> 
> I have to restart the airport frequently just to get my macbook pro to print now. When I do that, it prints instantaneously.
> 
> ...



Welll the suggestion I wrote above doesn't seem to work! sorrry for not fixing you. I will give all of this up because you say  my suggestions are always wrong Goodbye MacOSX.com!!!


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 19, 2008)

zynizen said:


> ... I need to update the CUPS on my iMac to the latest version because apple updates don't do a thing. ...


Why do you insist that you need to update *CUPS*? Do you have even a hint of evidence that there is anything wrong with your *CUPS* installation? 

*Hint:* If your computer prints, then your installation of *CUPS* is working. 

You have already been told that *CUPS* is an integral part of MacOS X. If your iMac needed to have its installation updated, then it would have been updated. You appear to have an issue with your network setup. That is where you need to be expending your energy.


----------



## Flowing (Jan 19, 2019)

You can reset CUPS by doing the following:
*Reset Printing System in OS X Lion and OS X Mountain Lion *

*Launch System Preferences* by selecting it from the Apple menu, or by clicking its icon in the Dock.


*Select the Print & Scan* preference pane.


*Right-click in a blank area* of the printer list sidebar, then select Reset Printing System in the pop-up menu.


You will be asked if you really want to reset the printing system. *Click the OK button to continue*.


You may be asked for an administrator password. *Supply the information and click OK*.

The printing system will be reset.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 19, 2019)

Ten years later does not help the original poster. Please stay within the most recent threads.


----------

